# 2006 International Plumbing Code in "Paragraph 411.4 Floor Slope"



## jmoorearch (Feb 15, 2011)

Does anyone know the history of this code section?

This single line within the Plumbing Code is wreaking havoc on fine floor finishes, costing millions of un-necessary dollars and creating slipping hazards everywhere it is being enforced.  And, it is written so poorly that it is being enforced in different ways.  Until this code section can be written properly can anyone offer suggestions on how they are interpreting it and if any alternate means and measures have been submitted that create the desired effect without so much collateral damage?

Thank You in advance,


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 15, 2011)

Welcome to the board

there is no 411.4 in the 2006 IPC. Please check the code section number so we can help with an answer.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 16, 2011)

Welcome jmoorearch Assuming typo 412.4; could consider maximum slope of 2-percent for accessible routes.  I’m sure there are other possibilities.

View attachment 386


View attachment 386


/monthly_2011_02/WetFloor.jpg.4bc5dddbe987fa5dd4c39aa339179dd7.jpg


----------



## jmoorearch (Feb 16, 2011)

Uniform Plumbing Code 411.4 Floor Slope



			
				mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Welcome to the boardthere is no 411.4 in the 2006 IPC. Please check the code section number so we can help with an answer.


Sorry and thanks for your help.

It is the Uniform Plumbing Code 411.4 Floor Slope.

Jim


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 23, 2011)

Jim,

Found this link informative; see page five “Slope to drain”: 

http://www.ctioa.org/pdf/Slopetodrain.pdf


----------



## jmoorearch (Feb 23, 2011)

Francis Vineyard,

I am familiar with the Ceramic Tile Institute's paper on the subject.  I believe they are writing about tile showers.

Roof's are sloped at 1/4" per foot minimum.  I cannot believe the intent of the code is to slope all floors within a building at this rate.

Thank you for the input.

Jim


----------



## Alias (Feb 23, 2011)

Jim -

You are correct, this is a very vague section.  After perusing both the 2006 UPC and the 2010 CPC, I can find no definite percentage  of slope for a floor drain.  My take would be to slope it around the drain and only enough to drain the excess water off of the floor.   1/4":12 is a bit steep.

Sue, where the west still lives..................


----------

